# unknown black substance inside old insulation



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It is common for roofing granules to end up in the insulation when a roof is reshingled--especially if the roof sub straight is skip sheeting---or bad wood is replaced.

Could the material be from shingles?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Roofing material.


----------



## petermk (Nov 6, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> It is common for roofing granules to end up in the insulation when a roof is reshingled--especially if the roof sub straight is skip sheeting---or bad wood is replaced.
> 
> Could the material be from shingles?


Could be as long as it's not something toxic  I do have a mask on when I go up there though.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

And you should.

You should have a good particulate mask on. As far as organic vapor cartridges go, not needed.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

As long as it's not vermiculite you should be ok. Are there areas with a greater concentration? Google it and compare. From your pic it doesn't look like it, but you never know.


----------



## petermk (Nov 6, 2014)

mikegp said:


> As long as it's not vermiculite you should be ok. Are there areas with a greater concentration? Google it and compare. From your pic it doesn't look like it, but you never know.


Thanks. I googled it and it doesn't look like what I have at all. The substance I have in the attic is tiny shiny black balls. They are mostly below the old insulation (the ceiling panels are pretty much covered with them) and there are some points of concentration at wood stud joints.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I wear a canister mask anytime in the attic, rather than a dust mask- against mouse droppings; http://www.cdc.gov/rodents/cleaning/

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HEPA is recommended and will provide you with a better fit as compared to the throw aways.

No need for vapor protections against VOCs.


----------

